# So, I guess we lost Beatlepaul's J2 thread?



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

That sucks, I was hoping to have it for reference forever!!!! Keep posting Mark!! :wave:


----------



## GlennME (Aug 4, 2001)

So it's not just me. 

I've been in bed sick all week, with the occasional visit to the computer. When I couldn't find Beatlepaul's thread I assumed I was still seriously unwell and went back to bed.

Sorry to see it go


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

What happened?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

We can only speculate, but I'm certain that he had good reason to, and seeing as it was his project, he has the right to do whatever he pleases with photos of it, and we should respect that right. They were beautiful & inspiring while they lasted!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I think it might have to do with Hobbytalks problems earlier this week.... At least I hope thats it....


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm hoping that it'll be prominently featured in a slick SciFi Modelling magazine; it really deserves it!


----------



## GlennME (Aug 4, 2001)

I guess there's another consideration here. Couldn't we have a "Hall Of Fame" board?

On another board I used to visit, dedicated to hi-fi, they had a HOF board. Whenever someone built a set of speakers, or came up with something that generated a lot of interest, it was moved to the Hall Of Fame board where it lived on as a handy resource.

At the moment, miniature sun's Flying Sub thread, just to name one, would be a worthy candidate for the HOF.

All the best,

Glenn 

.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Hope everything's cool. I'm in your corner, Buddy!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I was over on the Resin Illuminati site this morning, and his threads are deleted there as well? They are also deleted on the Lost in space Forum? Anybody know Mark personally where you could make sure he was OK? In the past, I have had the same urge to purge myself from all of these boards, maybe he did the same!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Gentlemen,

First, a sincere thanks to all, both on this thread and off.

I assure you, all is well and the removal of the thread was of a personal nature, which I will spare you all of the details.

Personally, I didn't think the thread would be missed.LOL:freak:!

High Regards

BP


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Oh, crap! This was the first thing I'd run to the computer and look for every weekend, to re-charge the weary inspiration batteries and keep me stoked up for the return of modelling season. 
1. Yes, the thread will be missed!
2. I hope your personal reasons are either:
a) you're putting together a book of some kind on How to Build an Amazing Museum Quality Jupiter 2 or
b) Fox attorneys issued you with a C & D for having broken into the studio vaults and stolen all the un-released production stills that you're publishing here and passing off as some kind of 1/32 scale model. 
Seriously... actually, everything I just typed WAS serious... 
I do hope that at some point we'll get a chance to see more of your amazing build. Your amazing builds (plural). 
Some weeks (some months, some years), seeing other modellers beautiful, skillful, imaginative, and passionate work is the only thing that keeps (at least) me going.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Mark, hope whatever it is gets better. I took a hiatus from most of the sites for 7 months after almost losing both my parents due to illness last year. We do what we have to do, as life sometimes gets in the way. 

And yes, your post will be missed. Very inspirational to all of us jupiter 2 fans! We will all look forward to your return when you are ready to inspire us again! Best regards, Tim


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

WOOHOOO!!! My favorite photo! Thanks for throwin' this old dog a bone!!!


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh my! That looks very impressive! I may have to scrape some coin together to buy a gantry now. After I scrape together some coin for lighting kits, photoetch, decals and other assorted upgrades. At this rate, I might start building the damn thing by, oh, 2025? :thumbsup:


----------

